# Transférer fichier epub de Mac vers iPad



## quetzal (5 Août 2015)

J'essaie de transférer un fichier epub que j'ai acheté sur mon Mac vers mon iPad Mini.
Les instructions que j'ai lues indiquent de synchroniser son iPad avec son Mac via iTunes. J'ai essayé, mais je n'ai constaté aucun changement dans ma bibliothèque iPad. Bien que j'avais déjà ouvert le fichier epub sur iBooks sur mon Mac, il n'apparait pas sur l'iPad. 

J'ai aussi essayé de le mettre sur Dropbox pour l'ouvrir de mon iPad depuis cette location. Ca marche sous Mac, mais pas sur iPad.

Je voudrais faire cette opération de transfert sans risquer de perdre les nombreux documents PDF et autres que j'ai sur iBooks sur mon iPad par une synchronisation unidirectionnelle.

Comme faire le transfert ?


----------



## Lauange (5 Août 2015)

Salut, pour faire le transfert, tu dois t'assurer que ton pub est bien dans ibooks sur le mac. Ensuite lors de la synchro, dans résumé tu coches le livre que tu souhaite ajouter.


----------

